# Diatomaceous earth



## SpikeFern (Feb 15, 2016)

Thoughts on DIATOMACEOUS EARTH? Uses? Is it safe for hedgies? I've read some about it but would like more input.


----------



## JaredM (Apr 11, 2015)

For what purpose?


----------



## SpikeFern (Feb 15, 2016)

Is this what you do with it? I watched a couple you tube videos. What is the purpose of using it? What can it be used for?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Your asking about non-traditional or homeopathic methods.
Is one of your hedgehogs having an issue that you are trying to find a solution for? If that is the case, perhaps describing what your trying to fix would be more beneficial. 
If that isn't the case and this is just a curiosity thing of what can I use in the future situation, more research and conversations with your vet would be the next steps. 

The problems with homeopathic/naturalistic medicine is it doesn't do any good if you are treating the wrong things. That isnt strictly with hedgehogs, hamsters, or humans. It is with everything.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've only seen it mentioned for parasite control. No, I don't think it should be used for hedgehogs for parasites (such as mites). It's very fine & dusty and can easily get into eyes & nose. It also works on parasites by getting into the spaces of their exoskeleton and dehydrating them, it's very drying. Hedgehogs are already prone to dry skin, you don't want to use something that would make it so much worse.

Edit: I clicked the video to watch. I would definitely not use it as shown there, that is a MAJOR health hazard. Even when I've read about DE being used on dogs, it's always advised to keep it away from their eyes & nose, tying a cloth over their face if necessary. It can cause health issues if too much is inhaled and it could seriously irritate the eyes. Quite frankly, this is why I hate youtube animal care videos. There are TONS of videos on there that have outdated information and a lot of it is downright dangerous.


----------



## SpikeFern (Feb 15, 2016)

I was just researching it trying to find out what it would be used for, for future reference.


----------



## JaredM (Apr 11, 2015)

To elaborate, it's about 85% silica, mostly in amorphous form, which can cause lung issues with long term exposure. It does contain some crystalline silica, however, which can very damaging to the lungs short term if inhaled. The content of the latter form is regulated by OSHA, if that tells you anything. Basically, it would be very bad for a hedgehog to inhale, which would be impossible to prevent, especially as shown in the video.

As Lilysmommy said, YouTube videos are unfortunately often full of bad and incorrect information about hedgehogs.


----------

